# Louisville, Ky



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

Looking for subs in Louisville, KY. 

Great pay and must be available 24/7. No part-time available. 

Call Wayne or Kyle at 502-499-7841.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How much snow do you get


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

An inch of snow is a state of emergency. Schools close, stores close, mass chaos according to my step daughter.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*a little off*



1olddogtwo;1642674 said:


> An inch of snow is a state of emergency. Schools close, stores close, mass chaos according to my step daughter.


With all due respect your step-daughter is way off base. I've been in this business since 1979 and have never seen a state of emergency, mass chaos or stores closings for an inch of snow. However, all of those did apply in 1994 when we had about 22" in a little over six hours. I think Chicago had a similar situation a few years ago when people were trapped in their cars on lake shore drive which was closed down.

I'm not comparing our winter to Chicago by any stretch of the imagination, but I do snow & ice seminars all over the United States and Canada and the common theme when it snows even 1-3 inches is school closings and wrecks everywhere.

Kinda fun to talk about. In reality our normal winter would be about 3-5 plowings and about 12-15 deicing opportunities. We are in a transition zone for winter weather. More sleet and freezing rain which gives us great opportunities to make a nice profit deicing and brine applications.

Hope you have a great winter and get the amount of snow you want.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah you all in Ky do get your share of ice. Plow for dirt salt for gold


----------

